# Undersealing new motorhome



## Bollard (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone any experience or advice . . . good or bad on undersealing a new motorhome. Pick up a new Adria Coral next week.
Rustbusters only work on motorhomes up to 24' and would you believe the Adria is 24' 2''!!!! Waxoyle any comments?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,yeah I use waxoyl on mine and give it a spray every year, after the MOT though as the tester doesn't like to get the stuff all over his hands   he commented this year that the MH was as new underneath!!

curlyboy


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, Waxoyl for me every time, and it does not cover up what's underneath,so you can have a quick visual check once or twice a year to see that everything is looking rust free. Many years ago, when I worked as I.T. manager in the Clyde shipyards, I had a large balcony constructed at the back of our house in steel, with a circular decorative staircase going up to it. The four 7" diameter steel posts supporting it were anchored to the ground by two foot square steel plates welded to the post bottoms. One of these posts was next to our garden hose, and I deliberately left this post unpainted, and with no undercoat or primer, at the bottom couple of inches, and the plate was left bare too. I coated the bare metal with a thin coat of waxoyl once a year. After ten years of regular wetting and exposure to all the elements, the steel was in pristine condition....


----------

